# Make your tank look better



## buss (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello to all of you.

First of all - forgive if my english is bad - Im danish.
I´m a new member to this website and in general I find it very interesting to be here - even though I no longer have a tank in my home. I´ve had a lot of different tanks and a lot of different fishes over the years ( I´m 32) including a 100 gallon pygo tank - starting with 35 baby reds. Wooow thats alot I know - but when the grow bigger I sold some and kept the best fish for my self. Surely was great fun to watch those babys grow and feed ! 
However - I want to give a shoutout on another issue - BAD LOOKING TANKS !
Howcome there are so may many awful looking tanks on these piranha websites even though there are so many enthusiasts here ? I see skulls and blue gravel - plastic plants and all other kinds off "dead" material in the tanks and I cant believe it ! I saw very few nice looking tanks in the full tanks shots only contest ( but there were some). I builded an amazon biotope for my pygos and it was great with woods and plants and no sight of pumps etc. and I was 15 when I did that. At that time I read books and magazines etc. to get to know and understand fish tanks. Piranhas are a lot more than feeding time even though we all loves that. Please comment on this even if you dont agree but hey - lets see some more interesting tanks on this site looking more like the real deal. your fish will love you for that !
Buss


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Intresting


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

buss said:


> I see skulls and blue gravel -


 heh that was mine... changed it though...


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Don J said:


> Intresting


DON J we have enough post whores without you 
please say more tahn Interesting cause this isnt the first post that u have just said Interesting

buss i think a lot of people tend to go for cheap crappy decorations because they are much more cheaper then getting good lights for plants and nice decorations also i think a lot of people start out just wanting community fish then endup getting piranha, so they have all the crappy start up blue gravel that comes with fish tank kits

ooo almost forgot







to p-fury

UNLEASH THE FURY


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I hear ya. I am working on 2 75g's for my new sanchezi and Rhom that are not here yet. I have a pic of my very temporary home for the sanchezi in it's infant stage...

ehh, ill post some other pics of my 75 morphing over the last year...

these are my first planted tanks, and the last 2 are gone, for a more simple and flowing scape for my rhom. My photography skills are severly lacking too.. lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I get your opinion, but that is all it is...your opinion!

There are people on here who prefer the 'blue gravel and fake skull' look, some who like totally bare tanks, and others like yourself who like to create a natural looking tank. They all have their benefits in their own way, but just because they dont look good to you doesnt mean another guy out there doesnt love the look


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

before i joined p-fury, i had a 10 gallon with blue gravel and a fake drift wood decoration and some fake silver plants.

when i joined p-fury i read through all the topics and i ended up with this

View attachment 81920


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hmmm, I know you're entitled to your opinion and all but were do you get off coming to the forums and criticizing basically the entire comunity based on the fact that you think our tanks don't look good? There are some very beautiful tanks owned by p-fury members ( A LOT), yes, some people have some crazy decor/themes going on, but hey, everyone has different taste and what might look awful to you looks awesome to someone else, it doesn't make it better or worse. I like natural looking tanks myself but I don't knock on those who don't, it's their tank and it's supposed to make THEM happy.

I also love planted tanks but right now I don't have the time or the will to take care of plants in my tanks (the fact that my Ps are very good at destryoing them is a mayor factor here), so I only keep a nice substrate, driftwood and rocks. And as you can see in this thread, there are members who are great at decorating tanks.

Sorry if I come off as harsh but I think your post was rude (specially since it was your first or second one here) and you obviously have not spent enough time or browsed through most (if any) of the picture and plant sections.

Here's a pic of one of my ugly tanks, flame away







:
View attachment 81975


uh, and welcome to the site I guess.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

your tank looks better than my tank


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi this is my first post- I just thought id like to say all your tanks are crappy and look like sh*t..............WTF???


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

haha I would lvoe to see one of Buss's tanks, if there always so great, please post soem pics when u get em, so u can show us all what good tnaks look like







thanx


----------



## mobster (Oct 28, 2005)

yes pls post a pic of your tank buss so we can learn something from you.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

dippy eggs gosh i have to book you for an apointment to aquascape my tank. your tanks look awesome man!


----------



## buss (Oct 17, 2005)

kohan bros and the rest of you - Thank you for responding. Well it seems that i might have upset a few people in here - but hey I think its better to start a discussion than everyone just minding their own business. I didnt know that blue gravel came with the tank as standard equipment....so forgive me all with the blue gravel thing - even though I dont like it. I dont know either how the "aqua culture" is in the US but overhere you wont believe how much stuff you can buy for your tank and i dont konow how much things cost in the US. Plants are not that expensive here and driftwood from the amazon comes in all shapes and sizes,rady to put in your tank after a little shower. It seems like the big thing now here in scandinavia is inside backgrounds form companys like Pangea and Back to Nature ......it will make your tank look amazing. The guy that just won the full tanks shots contest was using a back to nature background and not much more -you should all check them out - maybe just for the inspiration. Find them on google. And in general people here are quite serious about their tanks and the way they look. I will try finding a few links so you can see whats going on here. At the moment i dont have a tank - doesnt have the space in my tiny apartment. But I just made one for a friend of mine (about 70 gallon non piranha tank) with tetras etc. I could try to do a photo in 2 weeks time when everything have settled down a bit. I have a lot of tips for those who are new in fishtanks - but I´have a little difficulties knowing and spelling all the words on the items you should use in building a great tank. I will try figure them out. And yes - there are som great tanks on this website - just trying to bring out a little fury in all of you piranha fans !



Kohan Bros. said:


> I hear ya. I am working on 2 75g's for my new sanchezi and Rhom that are not here yet. I have a pic of my very temporary home for the sanchezi in it's infant stage...
> 
> ehh, ill post some other pics of my 75 morphing over the last year...
> 
> these are my first planted tanks, and the last 2 are gone, for a more simple and flowing scape for my rhom. My photography skills are severly lacking too.. lol


----------



## buss (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Jac - thanks for your comments. I know there are some great looking tanks in here and yours is by far not the worst even though it seems like you know what to do if you have time to do it - and i like your driftwood.by the way. But my letter did what it was supposed to do - a little provocation - and some in here might get some inspiration by my post or your answer or any of the other members that replied me on this subject. take care.



JAC said:


> Hmmm, I know you're entitled to your opinion and all but were do you get off coming to the forums and criticizing basically the entire comunity based on the fact that you think our tanks don't look good? There are some very beautiful tanks owned by p-fury members ( A LOT), yes, some people have some crazy decor/themes going on, but hey, everyone has different taste and what might look awful to you looks awesome to someone else, it doesn't make it better or worse. I like natural looking tanks myself but I don't knock on those who don't, it's their tank and it's supposed to make THEM happy.
> 
> I also love planted tanks but right now I don't have the time or the will to take care of plants in my tanks (the fact that my Ps are very good at destryoing them is a mayor factor here), so I only keep a nice substrate, driftwood and rocks. And as you can see in this thread, there are members who are great at decorating tanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

buss- like I said in my original reply to you...you are assuming everyone likes the same style tanks as you...THEY DONT!

Its not down to availability of products, its not down to cost, its down to personal opinion on how they like their tanks to look.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

buss. backgrounds like back to nature and pangea are REDICULOUSLY expensive. for the average hobbyist its out of the question. my tank is nothing to brag about, but i like it. i do try to go for the more natural look.... but my pleco mows my plants so nothing is really grown in well or anything.


----------



## buss (Oct 17, 2005)

you are right craig ..



CraigStables said:


> buss- like I said in my original reply to you...you are assuming everyone likes the same style tanks as you...THEY DONT!
> 
> Its not down to availability of products, its not down to cost, its down to personal opinion on how they like their tanks to look.


----------



## buss (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi tinkerbelle.

If you have trouble with plecos moving your plants ....and it seems like you like plants - try this plant : Microsorium pteropus ( I think this is the name) from asia. You can put/bind this one on a piece of driftwood with a thin black sewing thread (exscuse my bad english) untill the plants roots is stock on the wood. or you can put the plant in small holes on the driftwood making it grow onto the wood. This way you can make different levels in your tank - making the plants go all the way to the surface and even hide the corners and equipment. Its a great plant. Maybe you can find pictures on google. And yes those backgrounds are way too expensive - Ive seen people doing similar much cheeper ones with someting called alfix - looks amazing too.



Tinkerbelle said:


> buss. backgrounds like back to nature and pangea are REDICULOUSLY expensive. for the average hobbyist its out of the question. my tank is nothing to brag about, but i like it. i do try to go for the more natural look.... but my pleco mows my plants so nothing is really grown in well or anything.


----------

